# Blotch - Attending MFF!



## blotch (Nov 15, 2006)

Just wanted to drop a note and say I'll be there, with stuff in the artshow and down on Artist Alley Saturday taking Badge/small commissions!

Hope to see some people from FA there! Cheers and good travels!


www.screwbald.com


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Cool, blotch.

Unfortunately, I won't be at MFF on Saturday.  I will however be there on Sunday, November 19.  Mostly looking at artwork to see what I'll buy and mingling.


----------

